

Cyborg America: inside the strange new world of basement body hackers - replicatorblog
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/8/3177438/cyborg-america-biohackers-grinders-body-hackers?src=longreads

======
antonioevans
How dangerous are all these "modifications"?

